# Some of the best mud this the year



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Vids from the Ahtahkakoop rally it was about 50 km of great mud and water :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that's awesome


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is another vid from the rally, this was the start of the trail, pretty awesome but it gets better! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a lot of mud!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice vids wish we had trails like that but I would probably be divorced lol.


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

You just need to buy your wife a quad too! Mine drives a 1000 Renegade lol


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is another vid from the wet trail


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

She to scared of them but keep up the good vids bud my kids love them too.


----------

